# Panama City



## Fish N Tales

Anybody been fishing out of pc lately? I'm headed there this Sunday for a week, looking for a report. I have a few #'s about 20-30 miles out, but was curious if the kings were holding on the public wrecks? I will have the family with me so just a day of schoolie kings would be great. Any other advice? Thanks in advance......


----------



## MoganMan

Don't have any info on offshore but the jetties at St.Andrews are still holding bull reds, spanish, blues, ladies, and we saw a school of bonita busting at the surface a few times. In the surf we caught a nice pomp and a whiting but the jacks, blues, and ladies should defiantly be there.


----------



## Fish N Tales

Thanks for the report Adam. Do you or does anyone know of a good boat ramp to use while we are down there? I always use St. Andrews state park, but they don't open til 8:30 if I remember correctly. Don't really care to pay $25 to launch at Baypoint either. Just need a good ramp big enough to launch a 26' boat


----------



## capt.joe

there is a public ramp at st andrews marina


----------



## Baker8425

Wirelessly posted

There's a few on the lagoon off of Thomas drive. . Dolphin street maybe. It gets a little shallow. I've launched a 24' key west there with no issues. Stay in between the buoys it's shallow.


----------



## hsiF deR

in town st Andrews or Panama city marina behind the college. closest will be dolphin on south lagoon


----------



## Fish N Tales

Thanks for the help!


----------



## RockB

Nice ramp at dolphin drive. Parking is really limited so if on the weekend get there early.


----------



## Scruggspc

Don't go to the college of you don't want to play the tide to get your boat on the trailer.


----------



## Fish N Tales

Fishing this week has been good out of pc, awesome weather! Any advice on where a good spot to sabiki some live bait? Saw tons of mahi on floaters yesterday, but they wouldn't eat anything dead


----------



## Baker8425

Wirelessly posted

Bait will usually hold up in the pass there. Check the buoys as well it's usually pretty thick.


----------



## Fish N Tales

Thanks. We tried a few buoys in the pass and one or two out of the pass. Just no luck. Will try them again in the morning.


----------



## Baker8425

Wirelessly posted

Sometimes there's bait at the life boats just inside pass on island side too.


----------

